# How do you get consistent cones?



## Eddie (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm new to this.Have been enjoying shooting the blowgun and darts I made but all of my cones are different lengths. What's a east way to make paper cones and them all be the same size? Mine are still fairly accurate but I could fine tune the accuracy if I could get some consistency.


----------



## JTslinger (Oct 21, 2015)

Run to a hardware store and get a plumbob.


----------



## Slingshot Silas (Jan 28, 2018)

And then...........?


----------



## JTslinger (Oct 21, 2015)

Use that to form the cone with paper or thin duct tape.


----------



## Ridge Runner (Jan 2, 2019)

To make hollow film cones: An alternative to cork style bore seals.


Select and set up a proper cone form. Some have successfully used items such as a Plumb bob, Funnel, form molded in a countersink hole or from some other existing cone shaped item. If you have a male form and want a female form make the required form from the available form. 
Select your forming material. Some possibilities include: Sheet protectors, Parchment, Vellum, Tyvek, Paper, etc. If using tape you will modify these instructions significantly.
Form your initial cone with the tail longer than required around the entire perimeter. 
Make adjustments to the shape of the angle at the point of the cone to provide the amount of overlap you desire for adhesive bond.
Form the first cone with mild adhesive or temporary tape.
Place your blowgun over the cone and mark where the cone meets the blowgun bore. Often accomplished by pressing lightly and twisting contact.
Remove the formed cone from the form.
Cut the tip from the cone about 90-99% of the size to allow the shaft to securely fit in the formed cone.
Break the adhesive bond to open the new cone. This will become your initial pattern.
Lay the pattern flat and cut that portion that was outside the blowgun bore to form your template or pattern for cone materials.
Your pattern should look something like a pie piece removed from a large fender washer with the overlapping tab whatever extended shape you design to facilitate edge bonding.
Make an adequate stack of cut shaped material. Your first batch should be small enough that you are not frustrated if the second batch needs slight modifications.
Wrap your form with cut pieces and line up the skirt edge while bonding the cones individually.
Remove and repeat to create your stock of raw cones from your stock of cut shapes.
Allow bonds to cure as appropriate.
Make a frame to hold shafts in place as cones bond to shafts. One option is a board with holes for shafts drilled in a grid pattern. Another is a platform with shafts laying horizontal and tail ends over the edge slightly. Finally a pattern of holes through an elevated shelf with tips below and cones facing down into countersink holes.
Attach cones to shafts and bond and allow to secure appropriately.
Store fabricated darts in proper conditions.


----------



## THWACK! (Dec 29, 2014)

MarleneAlelo said:


> 4.2 grains below max is very low bump that charge up to the published minimum and then see what you get. the other question is, Is this a semi or a bolt gun??


Umm, Marlene, you posted to the wrong forum. That's why you haven't received any responses. Now go to the Bodybuilder Forum and try again.

; )


----------

